# Goodbye, my beautiful boy <3



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been a part of this forum for 6 or more years now. Some of you may know me, some of you may not. Either way, I want to share the story of me and my boy Java with you all. 

I had bugged my parents for a horse my whole life. I just wanted one so bad. In 2007, my father was diagnosed with brain cancer. After that, I became very depressed and in 2009 I tried to commit suicide. My parents decided after that, that maybe I would be able to get a horse to keep myself occupied. And the horse I chose? A skinny 9 year old Standardbred gelding that would be going on the meat truck in the next few days. He was a pacer, racing name was Lisa's Power. His nick name was Lisa (I know, horrible name.) The moment I went to see him, he stole my heart. You can understand that me, being 15 years old, was just way too excited to own my own horse, even though I didn't have a clue what I was getting myself into. 

My parents helped me pay for him for a while until I turned 16 and was old enough to get a job. Then it was all up to me. My hometown, a place with maybe 2000 people (if that), had a public barn. The rent was $25 a month, and that just included the water and the lights. You bought everything yourself and did all your own labor; hay, shavings, feed, etc. You cleaned your own stall, did your own feedings, and turned your own horse in and out. I absolutely loved it, minus the one winter where the water froze and we had to go back and forth taking water from our horse to fill his 3 water buckets (he loved his water). It was a constant struggle for me to put weight on him. He was probably about 300 lbs underweight, his feet had haemorrhaged because his horseshoes were on too long. That led to me having to soak his feet twice a day in a bucket of warm water and epsom salts. He did eventually gain weight though, after about a year, and he was just a personality. The moment I walked into the barn he would be nickering at me. I always opened up his stall door as soon as I got there, and he had a rubber chain that went across the door so he could poke his head out. If you didn't open it as soon as you went in, he sulked into the corner and wouldn't look at you until you went into his stall and patted him. 

He was the first horse I ever owned, and I loved him. I trained him all by myself, which was quite a feat for me. In January of 2012 we learned that my father's cancer was back, with a vengenace, after being in remission for two years. As my father progressively got worse, I had less and less time to spend with Java. In May of 2012 I made the hard decision to sell him. I regret it so much, I wish I could go back in time and take it back. 
But what's done is done. I sold him to a fellow who used his horses to take tourists on moose hunting trips in the woods, and that was what Java was to be doing. Apparently he left his herd up in the hills for the winter, all by themselves. I learned that Java had gotten sick this winter with equine influenza and had to be euthanized. 

I miss my buddy so much. You were an angel, and you saved me in my biggest time of need. I love you so much <3 

Rest in peace Lisa's Power, aka Java.
May 20th, 2000 - January 10th, 2014

Ps - The first picture is of Java and my father. It's a shame that I don't have a nicer picture of them


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, he was stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aw, I remember you guys! 

So sorry to hear about Java.
Rest in peace, friend. :hug:


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

He most definitely was a stunning man  

Thank you, Wallaby.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

He was beautiful! I have a Standardbred also, and I am just in LOVE with the breed. I am sorry about your loss. It looks like he was full of character and very charming!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you, it is definitely my favorite breed. They have such personalities! He was definitely an attention seeker and would frequently goof around with his tail held in the air like a flag, or his head shaking! Haha


----------



## MercyMFT (Feb 10, 2014)

Awwww...I am so sorry for your loss. Our equine loved one's fill a void nothing else can fill. And they help us through some of our toughest times of our lives. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a few videos of him, haha:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

It's amazing how much we can love these animals that when they pass it causes such an awful feeling of loss and pain. Time will make it easier. Smile when you think of your boy.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I loved how he "mugged" for the camera! Eventually, you will remember with less heart ache and more smiles.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. They do keep a special place in our hearts. 

((((hugs))))


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear you've lost such a special horse. Sounds like he was a really important addition to your life, and glad you had that connection when you really needed it.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I still miss him a ton.


----------

